# Post your HDTV EDID, if you can't get the 1080p "IAL"



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As an engineer, I would gather nothing from all your posts. 

There are so many models, FW revisions, EDID corruptions ...

There is REAL way to help Dish developers - post EDID data from your TV. 
I would add to that files make/model from back site label/year/version if you can get from TV Info screen.

How to obtain the EDID: connect to your PC video card by HDMI or DVI or VGA cable and run some program from DOS or Linux or Windows, also this or any other software what you like.
Most important to use that program what could produce BINARY ( unparsed) file.

For technically inclined ppl Extended display identification data - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia had some tech info about EDID.

Posting EDID from working HDTVs will be useful too.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah....

I know there's alot folks on this forum who could do this and some will. But....

According to its web site, Dish Network has 22,000 employees. Among them, logic says there must have been a few thousand who have a variety HD setups and actually have Dish Network service and they tested out ok. Its really weird that the 1080p rollout worked for all those employees, but apparently it doesn't work for whole bunch of Sony systems.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As you can see from posts here, nobody really care .

Ppl whining, whining, whining... Well, you got what you got, so continue whining.


----------



## CALI_WATCHER (Mar 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> As you can see from posts here, nobody really care .
> 
> Ppl whining, whining, whining... Well, you got what you got, so continue whining.


I totally disagree with that assessment.. Just because people do not want to jump through hoops to generate a file to fix a problem that a provider has, does not mean we do not care.

Why would I do the job for DISH network, when they fail to deliver a service... to me, it turns the feature into a non-feature and can cause churn... This is the same thing I get upset with at my job, people assuming someone doesn't care, just because they made the process too difficult...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Because Dish doesn't have your HDTV to test.


----------



## Teran (Mar 16, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Because Dish doesn't have your HDTV to test.


Then perhaps Dish should create a testing lab with a cross section of consumer equipment that just maybe their equipment will have to connect to.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Because Dish doesn't have your HDTV to test.


They don't have my A/V receiver. They don't have my monitor. They don't have my speaker system. So in the case of my intermittent momentary sound loss shared by many others on this forum, they won't be able to tell anything about it either.

Dish should have had testing through beta to see if it worked. While its reasonable to assume they did, in fact I was one of the recipients of the early morning July 31 L6.10 version. It didn't work on the "Movies on demand" screen and tech support told me that morning they knew it didn't work. I know there were a few other minor changes, but in L6.10 they rolled out a new screensaver for marketing purposes which advertises 1080p which works for a select few.

Initially they really ought to roll this stuff out to their employees and dealers because Dish will give them freebees for putting up with it, they will report back, and Dish could have a database of the equipment being used. There is at least a remote chance they might have an employee with the Sony equipment that's not working and stopped the rollout until it was fixed or in the alternative let people know right away that there are problems with many otherwise 1080p capable systems.

In terms technological problems due to the variation in home theater setups, we've long passed the point that because it comes out of the DVR and works on 10 test bench setups, it makes sense to release it. I just don't see how they did much beta testing on this release and did not run into all those Sony systems that don't work with it (I'm not even considering the other brands that don't work).

Instead, you're suggesting that we are to plug computers into our theater systems, download software from web sites we have never been to before, and run technical tests on our monitors and post the results here.

How about they go out and buy a Sony A3000 and a Sony 46Z4100 and figure out why the latter works but the former does not, and then fix it.


----------



## MrDogDad (Nov 20, 2006)

My uneducated guess is that Dish rolled out the 1080P VOD on the marketing department's schedule. Six months or a year ago, some engineering manager said "Sure, we can do that!" Looking at how Dish has been operating for the 3 years that I have been with them, I imagine they are like a Dilbert comic strip


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I think the whole issue is that DISH promoted a product that the majority cannot use. It's either very poor testing techniques, or a complete misunderstanding of what their target audience has in the way of electronics. 1080p/24hz is NOT a common video process in current TVs. It should be because that's how film is and we are moving in that direction. DISH should have put out a 1080p/60hz channel instead. There are clearly other tech issues too. I have an expensive video processor that accepts 1080p/24hz and I received the compatability error. 

DISH, get it right!


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

CALI_WATCHER said:


> I totally disagree with that assessment.. Just because people do not want to jump through hoops to generate a file to fix a problem that a provider has, does not mean we do not care.
> 
> Why would I do the job for DISH network, when they fail to deliver a service... to me, it turns the feature into a non-feature and can cause churn... This is the same thing I get upset with at my job, people assuming someone doesn't care, just because they made the process too difficult...


+1


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

MrDogDad said:


> I imagine they are like a Dilbert comic strip


Thanks for the Dilbert image.

I've had Darryl and his other brother Darryl running the web site and their brother Larry running pr/marketing. (See this promo on YouTube.) Ernestine trains CSR's. But I never could quite get a handle on the rest of the organization until now.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I didn't get it until this post on another thread:


portagent said:


> So, is my leased 722VIP with an everything package receiving mpeg2 or mpeg4 signals?
> 
> I recently downloaded a PPV Dish on Demand movie and have never seen by Aquos 1080P so clear. I mean it was a really nice picture.
> 
> Am I going to notice a difference on all the other channels ?


Of course it works on a Sharp Aquos. Dish sold these for awhile so the test bench has one.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Taken by EDIDView v2.0 from here.

```
EDID ( Extended Display Identification Data) Report


Vendor/Product Identification:

	Monitor Name : 	DELL 2405FPW
	Monitor Serial Number : 	Txxxxxxxxxxx
	Manufacturer Name : 	Dell Computer Corp.
	Product Id : 	A00F
	Serial Number : 	810xxxxxx
	Week Of Manufacture : 	31
	Year Of Manufacture : 	2005
	EDIDVersion : 	V1.3
	Number Of Extension Flag : 	0

Display parameters:

	Video Input Definition : 	Analog Signal
	 Analog Signal Properties : 	Composite Sync - Sync on Green - Separate Sync - 0.700V/0.300V (1.000 Vp-p)
	Max Horizontal Image Size : 	520 mm
	Max Vertical Image Size : 	330 mm
	Max Display Size : 	24.2 Inches

Power Management and Features:

	Standby : 	Supported
	Suspend : 	Supported
	ActiveOff : 	Supported
	Video Input : 	1
	sRGB Default ColorSpace : 	True
	Default GTF : 	Not Supported
	Prefered Timing Mode : 	True

Gamma/Color and Etablished Timings:

	Display Gamma : 	2.2
	Red : 	x = 0.64 - y = 0.33
	Green : 	x = 0.3 - y = 0.607
	Blue : 	x = 0.149 - y = 0.06
	White : 	x = 0.312 - y = 0.328

	Etablished Timings : 	
		800 x 600 @ 60Hz (VESA)
		640 x 480 @ 75Hz (VESA)
		640 x 480 @ 60Hz (IBM, VGA)
		720 x 400 @ 70Hz (IBM, VGA)
		1280 x 1024 @ 75Hz (VESA)
		1024 x 768 @ 75Hz (VESA)
		1024 x 768 @ 60Hz (VESA)
		800 x 600 @ 75Hz (VESA)

	Display Type : 	RGB Color Display

Standard Timing:


	Standard Timings n°	1
	X Resolution : 	1280
	Y Resolution : 	1024
	Vertical Frequency : 	60

	Standard Timings n°	2
	X Resolution : 	1600
	Y Resolution : 	1200
	Vertical Frequency : 	60

	Standard Timings n°	3
	X Resolution : 	1152
	Y Resolution : 	864
	Vertical Frequency : 	75

Preferred Detailed Timing:

	Pixel Clock : 	154 Mhz

	Horizontal Active : 	1920 pixels
	Horizontal Blanking : 	160 pixels
	Horizontal Sync Offset : 	48 pixels
	Horizontal Sync Pulse Width : 	32 pixels
	Horizontal Border : 	0 pixels
	Horizontal Size : 	519 mm

	Vertical Active : 	1200 lines
	Vertical Blanking : 	35 lines
	Vertical Sync Offset : 	3 lines
	Vertical Sync Pulse Width : 	6 lines
	Vertical Border : 	0 lines
	Vertical Size : 	324 mm

	Input Type : 	Digital Separate
	Interlaced : 	False
	VerticalPolarity : 	False
	HorizontalPolarity : 	True

Monitor Range Limit:

	Maximum Vertical Frequency : 	76 Hz
	Minimum Vertical Frequency : 	56 Hz
	Maximum Horizontal Frequency : 	81 KHz
	Minimum Horizontal Frequency : 	30 KHz
	Maximum Pixel Clock : 	170 MHz

Stereo Display:

	Stereo Display : 	Normal display (no stereo)
```


----------



## raygil2 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a Vizo 42" 1080P an i got 10000 bc fri. an it worked fine was watching it in 1080p. looked great in 1080p my hdtv comformed it was reciving it in 1080p. I also use a 1.3 HDMI cable too 10' long i have a 722 reciver an have two dishes revice on 110,119,129,61.5 too.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

raygil2, can you connect by VGA cable to your PC (notebook ?) and run the program and post a result ?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Teran said:


> Then perhaps Dish should create a testing lab with a cross section of consumer equipment that just maybe their equipment will have to connect to.


Does this thread pertains to the sound going out? If so count me in.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And ppl still complaining about the problem. 

Probably waiting when Dish/DTV will buy your model and test it.
Naive ...


----------

